# After the rain



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I thought this was a nice shot of the trail and the snowy mountains. Love the winter after we get rain like this...makes the return ride very pretty.


----------



## Mayor Beanz (Dec 17, 2009)

Well what are you doing down there? We rode up on Monday for a closer look !


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice! :thumbsup:

Temps?
Brrr...


----------



## Kappaccino (Jun 21, 2009)

A couple guys and I tried to pass Glendora Ridge Road yesterday and the road ice/snow got thicker and more dangerous. We had to dismount and hike some small portions because it was totally covered with black ice. We turned around 11miles before Baldy Village.


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

Mayor Beanz said:


> Well what are you doing down there? We rode up on Monday for a closer look !


 Great video and pics, thanks :thumbsup: . I did take my family to Mtn Baldy right after the big storm of winter 2010. And was wondering about doing that ride. Your video was the motivation I needed! Where did you guys parked, Upland?

Regards Luciano


----------

